# Updated Pics Of Tyler (SBT)



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Just a couple of my boy.



















Thanx for looking


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures Sallyanne hes gorgeous boy


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

he is stunning !!!!! wot a lovely dog i do love t white on staffies how it makes them look all wrinkley, his face reminds me off the stud to r pups


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Bautifull lookin boy indeed...luv his head its well nice.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

just stunning Sal


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks all 

He's such a character,loves everyone and everything


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Brings back memories I used to handle a pied in the junior handling when I was about 8 he was lovely


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Them pics would look gorgeous made into a painting...he's facial expressions are really lovely.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> Brings back memories I used to handle a pied in the junior handling when I was about 8 he was lovely


Your more than welcome to try and handle Tyler,he's a flaming nightmare,he is very hard to handle in the ring,he is better at outdoor shows but indoors it does something to his brain 
All he wants is to have fun and embarass me which he does very well


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> Your more than welcome to try and handle Tyler,he's a flaming nightmare,he is very hard to handle in the ring,he is better at outdoor shows but indoors it does something to his brain
> All he wants is to have fun and embarass me which he does very well


they are my fav colouring we were having a big convo at the last show about the 'state' of the staffs - wrong ears no pump handle tail and narrowing fronts


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Them pics would look gorgeous made into a painting...he's facial expressions are really lovely.


I had a drawing done of him and Meg last year,O/H had it done for my birthday,it's lovely


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I had a drawing done of him and Meg last year,O/H had it done for my birthday,it's lovely


ohhh now thats the type of present ild like  i bet its well nice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Now that is one handsome fella!!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

What a handsome boy.


----------



## scoobydoo (Aug 28, 2008)

awwwwwwwww he is stunning hun  the staffy's in the uk seem to be alot bigger than the staffy's we have over here  he is just adorable


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Brilliant pics Sal! He's a gorgeous lad!


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

What a stunning boy .. my heart melts at the cute staffie face!! Little stunner!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

He is a fab dog,the best stafford I think I've ever owned 
It's funny because when we went to view his litter we had every intention of buying a bitch,but he just caught my eye and stood out like a sore thumb.I knew then he would be coming home with us


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww he's got such a sweet little face


----------

